# Shaving down south



## Just Wondering (Dec 20, 2011)

What are some of the reasons why a female would be so against shaving her privates ???If your husband asked in so many ways and it was always never going to happen.Why,Besides she just does not want to.So many women do it now days and it seems to be the style.Plus she does not care for oral sex.So I am trying to put 2 and 2 together???There is nothing prettier than a well groom Vee.Men are visual creatures ,Just seems so exciting and new for me.She says forget it its not happening and she will not put her self on the spot for a reason???


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Some women feel it makes them look prepubescent. Some women get ingrown hairs easily. Some women are insecure about what they look like. Some women don't want MORE attention focused there (especially if they don't like oral?). 

That's just off the top of my head, speaking as a guy...

Btw, have you shaved and dealt with the maintenance? And how's your sex life in general? Maybe she just doesn't want to encourage more sexual activity?

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

Sounds like you're married to my wife, LOL. My wife used to go bare down there for awhile, but her reasons are that it is too painful when the hair starts growing back in because it catches on her panties. But she also told me an interesting thing. She told me that she really enjoys the feeling of her pubic hair rubbing against mine, and that she doesn't feel the same sensations when she's bare. Assuming she's not lying to me about that, I am much more content to let it ride.

My wife will trim the pubes, but shaving will not be in our future. But since we have a good sex life overall, I'm not going to sweat it.

Not to thread jack intentionally, but if any woman can chime in what my wife told me about the sensations being pleasurable when our pubic hairs rub against each other, I'd love to hear it.


----------



## ReformedHubby (Jan 9, 2013)

It probably itches when it grows back. But the women on here will probably have better answers.

For me at least I prefer things natural. Probably has lot to do with the discovery of my dad's adult video stash as a child(They were all 70's films).


----------



## bbdad (Feb 11, 2013)

My wife considers that a perversion of the female form and states she will NEVER do that. She shaves her legs, arm pits, etc... It is just more of her very weird views on sexuality and things she thinks are perverted.

I have learned to never ask or suggest any more. She hates oral and most kinds of fore play, so it is what it is. We manage.


----------



## doubletrouble (Apr 23, 2013)

Had it both ways in the past, but W won't shave. Trim, yes. Says it itches when it grows back and too much maintenance. 

I'm fine with it either way.


----------



## Just Wondering (Dec 20, 2011)

bbday and Pbear just gotta lol. so funny, So many things encourage sexual activity.Must be married to one of the three sisters.Hate to hi jack my own thread.Thats so funny for a wife to discourage sexual activity??? OK we are at dinner.I say to my wife Hey, why don't you unbutton your top a few buttons and show a little skin to me??I get D.S.A.Or why don't we go for a Burrito and a Margarita D.S.A. Would it not be fun to shave your pu88y tonight D.S.A. I think this term should go in the table of contents in TAM


----------



## justdance4me (Jul 12, 2013)

I started waxing full brazillian down there when I was 17 years old mostly due to the costumes I would wear for performances and the dance shorts I wear now, when I do leg extensions I feel more confident knowing there is no hair! Plus I have received a number of compliments from men I have been with since I was young. 

It was highly painful at first, now I am immune to it. I take an advil before an appointment, I get waxed every 4-5 weeks. The numero uno rule to this is not to have sex the day you wax or else you will chaffe! Yikes. 

But I like it clean down there, I also like men who keep their area clean too, but manicured not necessarily all gone. My FH described me as "perfectly manicured from head to toe", I can be high maintenance sometimes I guess LOL.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

What is DSA?

I WAS married to one of the sisters. Well, technically still am, since I'm separated. But I've dated a "non-sister" since separating. And boy, it's a great experience!

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jaharthur (May 25, 2012)

My wife's a redhead. I think it would be a tragedy if she removed that fiery delight. Why should she look like every porn star around when she has such a beautiful distinguishing feature?

Carry on.


----------



## Grayson (Oct 28, 2010)

Personally, I think that, just like with hairstyles up top, different people (men and women) can pull off different looks down below, some better than others. If shaving "down there" is a regular part of a grooming regimen (performed by the individual and/or their partner) the itch of growing back is no more of an issue than with face, legs, chest, etc.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

jaharthur said:


> My wife's a redhead. I think it would be a tragedy if she removed that fiery delight. Why should she look like every porn star around when she has such a beautiful distinguishing feature?
> 
> Carry on.


My STBW is a true red head as well. She shaves, but does leave a nice trimmed strawberry patch


----------



## Just Wondering (Dec 20, 2011)

PBear said:


> What is DSA?
> 
> I WAS married to one of the sisters. Well, technically still am, since I'm separated. But I've dated a "non-sister" since separating. And boy, it's a great experience!
> 
> ...


I was laughing at your encourage sexual activity and change it to Discourage Sexual Activity D.S.A. seems to go with L.D.


----------



## FemBot (May 1, 2013)

LOL! I'm also a redhead and my H likes it either way as long as it's tidy. I like it shaved because it increases sensation and mine doesn't get itchy when growing in. I think the constant maintenance and feeling prepubescent would be why some women don't do it. I was hesitant at first for these reasons.

(am I really talking about this on a public forum??! LOL)


----------



## Theseus (Feb 22, 2013)

bbdad said:


> My wife considers that a perversion of the female form and states she will NEVER do that. She shaves her legs, arm pits, etc... It is just more of her very weird views on sexuality and things she thinks are perverted.


I really can't understand this either. If a woman will cut and style the hair on her head, shave her legs, pluck her eyebrows, wax her upper lip, then what's perverted about shaving her pubes?

I certainly understand not wanting the feeling of stubble. But everyone should at least trim the landscape and keep it neat.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

Plan 9 from OS said:


> Not to thread jack intentionally, but if any woman can chime in what my wife told me about the sensations being pleasurable when our pubic hairs rub against each other, I'd love to hear it.


I seem to remember reading in a physiology text that the purpose of pubic hair was to increase friction, period...


----------



## mineforever (Jan 31, 2013)

Well Big Daddy drove me nuts wanting to try this so finally I said ok we would do it together. I have done partials before and knew it was high maintenance and i was never very good at not cutting myself, but he was for sure it was something he would really like and want to do. So he agreed to do the shaving for both of us and we tried it. I loved it!!!! He hated it!!!! He belly ached for 2 weeks untill all his hair grew back in ...oh my Lord I almost shot him he whin ed d so much. ....it itches...it looks feminine on me....it feels wierd....ugh! Well he loves on me....but I'll never get him to shave again. Guess what's good for the goose wasn't good for the gander.

OP...since he shaves me he makes sure there is never any stubbles..no itching. Its also very intimate and senual when a man takes the time to take care of you like that. ;-) Have you ever offered to do it for her?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Whenever I mention that I want this, my wife says she thinks it's perverted and that she'll look like a little girl. For the record, there's absolutely nothing my 43 year old wife (with 34DD's) could do to ever be mistaken for a little girl. She does trim at least. Like many things, it's a disappointment but I guess I have to pick my battles.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

mineforever said:


> Well Big Daddy drove me nuts wanting to try this so finally I said ok we would do it together. I have done partials before and knew it was high maintenance and i was never very good at not cutting myself, but he was for sure it was something he would really like and want to do. So he agreed to do the shaving for both of us and we tried it. I loved it!!!! He hated it!!!! He belly ached for 2 weeks untill all his hair grew back in ...oh my Lord I almost shot him he whin ed d so much. ....it itches...it looks feminine on me....it feels wierd....ugh! Well he loves on me....but I'll never get him to shave again. Guess what's good for the goose wasn't good for the gander.
> 
> OP...since he shaves me he makes sure there is never any stubbles..no itching. Its also very intimate and senual when a man takes the time to take care of you like that. ;-) Have you ever offered to do it for her?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I shave every second day, and the itching isn't bad. If I wait 4 days, my co-workers start avoiding me for some reason...

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GinnyTonia (Jul 31, 2012)

I also am not sure I'd like myself completely bald either. I love the way his lips and tongue feel on my bare skin though. 
My compromise is to shave the underside and backside, and the front I just shave into a tidy triangle that I trim. 
I would wax if I could afford it because obviously it lasts longer, but also the outgrowth is softer and is less likely to irritate.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

GinnyTonia said:


> I also am not sure I'd like myself completely bald either. I love the way his lips and tongue feel on my bare skin though.
> *My compromise is to shave the underside and backside, and the front I just shave into a tidy triangle that I trim.*
> I would wax if I could afford it because obviously it lasts longer, but also the outgrowth is softer and is less likely to irritate.


That is exactly how my STBW shaves and trims, and I love it.


----------



## barbados (Aug 30, 2012)

Just had to chime in on this one. Sorry for the following novel :

Wife and I have been together 26+ years, married 19. She has very thick dark hair which I always thought was hot down there. Sex was always good with us, including oral, so I never thought to ask. Fast forward to early 30's and the shaving thing seems to now be "in vogue". You start to see women say in Playboy, etc shaving down there, and hear about women in general saying they do this (at least in my experience)

So I ask my now wife if she would do this, and she is reluctant. She does agree to trim closely, but not go Commando. LOL. She does eventually though do it.

But here was the rub for me (no pun intended). Though I loved it from an oral standpoint, with now the WHOLE area being in play without hair in my mouth, from a visual standpoint.... well, yeah, it kinda was like underage looking creepy, at least to me, especially the first time she did it. So eventually she would let her regular hair grow at the top, and just shave right at her vagina. Also she wouldn't always do it, just more a every once in a while for fun kinda thing, which actually was fun that way.

Fast forward to today, both of us about to be 47, and she stopped shaving about a year ago at all. Was honest and said it just gets to sore for her while the hair comes back in, and I have no problem with that. She will trim however. I really can't complain ! LOL


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

I gave up shaving my face decades ago, so I can't imagine going back to a hair maintenance routine so demanding. 

I did have to shave for my vasectomy. After we resumed relations, I had to use a hole cut in an old sweatshirt for sex for weeks to keep the pricklies from hurting her.


----------



## TCSRedhead (Oct 17, 2012)

I shave down to bare floor daily. I tried waxing but reacted pretty badly so no more for me.

It felt odd at first but now I'm used to it so it feels odd to go to the other way. It also reminded me of a pre-pubescent at first but once I saw how Hub reacted, well, it was staying that way for good. 

I don't notice any sensation differences with or without. Some may though.


----------



## Created2Write (Aug 25, 2011)

Just Wondering said:


> What are some of the reasons why a female would be so against shaving her privates ???If your husband asked in so many ways and it was always never going to happen.Why,Besides she just does not want to.So many women do it now days and it seems to be the style.Plus she does not care for oral sex.So I am trying to put 2 and 2 together???There is nothing prettier than a well groom Vee.Men are visual creatures ,Just seems so exciting and new for me.She says forget it its not happening and she will not put her self on the spot for a reason???


I used to shave for my husband, but can't right now. I am very sensitive to urinary tract infections, and have found that if I don't shave down south, then I get them much less frequently. My husband was disappointed at first, so I told him he had a choice: 1. I could shave there and give him a nice picture to look at, but one he couldn't touch or 2. I could leave it alone, leave it natural, and we could actually have sex everyday without the fear of me getting a UTI. 

I love oral, so I keep my area trimmed for him and I shower twice a day so it's always clean. But I would rather not shave and actually have satisfying sex with my husband than shave and have to stay away. 

So, that's one reason.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

Tell her if she shaves you will too.


----------



## momtwo4 (May 23, 2012)

I've tried shaving. But for me it just itches horribly when it starts growing back!! My skin is also super-sensitive in those areas and can get very irritated. I'm not sure why because I regularly shave other areas and have no problem. 

For me the itch is distracting and annoying enough that it is a no-go.


----------



## Omgitsjoe (Oct 1, 2012)

My wife shaves just about every other day ..... time and schedule permitting 

She often prefers to leave the infamous " landing strip " which I enjoy as well. Occasionally she'll ask me to give her a " bald eagle " shave which I am more than happy to do for her of course


----------



## Lyris (Mar 29, 2012)

My skin gets irritated and I get ingrown hairs easily, so that could be why. It's also prickly and itchy growing back, but that can be fixed by daily shaving.

I never understand the "look like a little girl' thing. I have two little girls, and shaven or not we look nothing alike. And my husband doesn't shave his face in order to look like a pre adolescent boy.


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

I'd rather wax or use hair removal stuff - just much prefer the feeling of no hair. I like a bit left at the top, totally bald just looks a bit odd

Of course if I had a man then I would be happy for him to shave it - the ex used to do it and it can be rather erotic


----------



## Batman4691 (Jun 24, 2013)

I have kept mine nicely trimmed to a short patch just above ever since my early 20's when I was competing in bodybuilding. Those speedos are definitely a swimsuit you need two haircuts for.

My wife, on the other hand, does not like to shave, or trim hers up. She says she hates the stubbly prickly feeling. 
I have asked her on a couple occasions to let me trim it for her, but she refuses. 
Either way, it doesn't matter. Luckily she isn't all that hairy down there.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

I heard on the radio that pubic lice are now endangered because so many people are shaving bare.


----------



## Created2Write (Aug 25, 2011)

I want to add that I don't think it's perverted to enjoy a wife shaving her privates. Not at all. I don't get the little girl thing at all, either. The thought never even crossed my mind.


----------



## olwhatsisname (Dec 5, 2012)

Theseus said:


> I really can't understand this either. If a woman will cut and style the hair on her head, shave her legs, pluck her eyebrows, wax her upper lip, then what's perverted about shaving her pubes?
> 
> I certainly understand not wanting the feeling of stubble. But everyone should at least trim the landscape and keep it neat.


 a young lady friend had her muff in a heart/mickey mouse shape,neatly trimmed. ever so much more charming than today. 1957 it was.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

Mickey mouse? With ears?


----------



## Spinner (Jul 26, 2013)

Just Wondering said:


> What are some of the reasons why a female would be so against shaving her privates ???


It makes me feel like an 8 year old girl. There's something decidedly creepy about feeling like a child and having sex while feeling like that. I'm not saying you're a creep for wanting a well groomed sexual partner, just saying how it makes me personally feel.

It really hurts to shave down there! And it hurts even more when it grows back all stubbly and pokey!

I think a trim is a good compromise.

Diwali- I don't know how OPs wife feels about it, but I don't like it when my husband has clean shaven privates either. I can't take someone seriously as a sexual partner when they look like a child.


----------



## malmale (Oct 5, 2010)

I think this is just a matter of personal preference, I personally love a smoothly shaven V, then again, regardless of the length, as long as it is well kept, clean and not having any weird odours or ticks or lice or anything bad, then we shouldn't even be complaining


----------



## Oldmatelot (Mar 28, 2011)

My DW started off just shaving her lips (lower) . I think it was purely a visual thing for my benefit.
Occasionally she will go the whole hog and shave herself bare. I think she does it for the shock value. Trust me it is effective.


----------



## Always_Ready (Jul 23, 2013)

Funny, I have the opposite problem. I like to keep myself shaven, and my husband hates it. He says he feels like he is playing with a little girl, and it creeps him out. 
I feel cleaner, and sexier when I am bare. At first, it would hurt to shave, especially when the hair started to grow back, but my skin has gotten used to it. I keep myself bare at all times.


----------



## soulsearch (Aug 2, 2013)

Clean, whether from shaving or waxing, makes oral SO much better.


----------



## MissScarlett (May 22, 2013)

I really think its the pain in the ass factor - its much trickier to shave than legs are - plus the fact that a lot of women really dislike the look of the V. Especiallly if shes seen porn with women who have a certain prefered shape. Most women think their labia are too large or uneven or a million other things. I suspect this reason is also behind some women's dislike of oral. Perhaps they aren't comfortable with someone getting such a close look.

Also if you have daughters especially it can be creepy to match them. Not just because the woman might feel it makes her look pre-pubescent but also creepy as now the child matches the sexual norm.

I'm happy to do whatever H prefers, by the way. His preference is trimmed down but leaving something there. I did try shaved the past few weeks though to see if it did increase sensation. My experience was that it did not and I felt much more self conscious about my labia (which I have never liked the shape of.)


----------



## NewHubs (Dec 23, 2012)

Plan 9 from OS said:


> But she also told me an interesting thing. She told me that she really enjoys the feeling of her pubic hair rubbing against mine, and that she doesn't feel the same sensations when she's bare.


As a guy I LOVE the feeling of my wife's pubic hair rubbing up against me especially when she is pressed up against me in the shower or me grinding on top. My wife keeps it well groomed and performing oral sex on her is never a problem. For me I keep it very well groomed for my wife and because of that I get plenty of BJs


----------



## bubbly girl (Oct 11, 2011)

My husband likes bare down there on me so that's why I go bald. Plus I feel everything more intense both during sex and when he gives me oral so it's win win for me. As long as you keep up on it when you shower, regrowth and stubble aren't really an issue. It's just part of my shaving routine...legs, armpits, privates.


----------



## cloudwithleggs (Oct 13, 2011)

shaving is nasty, ipl is the best even the home ipl works, i personally don't like hair in delicate places, so have none :smthumbup:


----------



## pink_lady (Dec 1, 2012)

Laser is the way to go imo. Stubble was a terrible problem for me, waxing is ridiculously expensive and too painful. Laser isn't that expensive, doesn't hurt anywhere near as much as waxing and is over within 5 minutes. Do it 6 times and the hair is gone. You're done except for a maintenance appt. a couple times a year.

If I could afford it I'd do my legs and pits as well.


----------



## marko (Jul 22, 2013)

when we were first together the wife and I decided to shave, for the experiment of it. she decided to keep it bare for the sheer comfort when she had her period.it was great during sex, there was no friction at all.

she still shaves everything, but I have gone lower maintenance and just trim it really short, number one blade actually, my head is a number two and the chest and belly is a number three......too much info? 

sometimes I still shave bare down there, save it for those frisky weekends.


----------



## olwhatsisname (Dec 5, 2012)

diwali123 said:


> Mickey mouse? With ears?


she was a friend 4 8 years, and it was different from time too time over 10 years. a beauty I must say.


----------



## brokenbythis (Aug 21, 2011)

Laser treatment. That's what I had done. Fabulous!!!


----------



## committed_guy (Nov 22, 2011)

Just Wondering said:


> What are some of the reasons why a female would be so against shaving her privates ???If your husband asked in so many ways and it was always never going to happen.Why,Besides she just does not want to.So many women do it now days and it seems to be the style.Plus she does not care for oral sex.So I am trying to put 2 and 2 together???There is nothing prettier than a well groom Vee.Men are visual creatures ,Just seems so exciting and new for me.She says forget it its not happening and she will not put her self on the spot for a reason???


I'm not a woman but I"ll share the issues i've had with my wife. She gets red bumps really bad whenever she tried to shave down there in the past. It is my opinion that after you shave consistently the skin gets used to it and eventually the red bumps go away. She has only tried a few times in our 14 years together so I'll never know for sure. She does at least take my beard trimmer and trims the hair length short. 

I've also told her that oral on her is much more enjoyable without any hair on her labia. I understand if for whatever reason she wants to keep things north of her slit. I've read some women want to look like a woman, not a girl. That's fine but at least shave the lips if you expect me to be excited about oral. 

You can't pester her, she has to want it. Offer to pay her to go get a Brazilian done. I've read that for some women shaving regularly isn't possible but waxing is. Just some different options.

At the end of the day you can't make her, only express your desire to her. It's not a huge deal, don't let it be a deal breaker, lover her anyway. Let her know it's not her pubic hair, or lack thereof, that is attractive to you, but it's her. 

I have the same issue with my wife. Like her legs, I think her vajaja is gorgeous without hair but she doesn't like the maintenance. I'm glad she ususally keeps up with her legs at least.


----------



## jaharthur (May 25, 2012)

Sexy 1980:










Sexy 2013:


----------



## ohno (Jul 11, 2013)

My wife wont shave (and I won't either) because of general associated skin irritation. It does feel AWESOME but personally I hate the way it looks. Instead we both give our pube areas a crew cut with my hair clippers minus any attachment, at the shortest setting. So it is always in the clean-stubble-non-itchy stage. For us it gives a lot of the same "clean" sensation of shaving bare while also allowing for the eroticism of feeling our (short lol) hair pressed together.


----------



## LonelyinLove (Jul 11, 2013)

jaharthur said:


> Sexy 1980:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Starstarfish (Apr 19, 2012)

I shaved exactly once, a few weeks before our wedding. I was hands down one of the worst mistakes about personal maintenance I've ever made. I'm not going to get into details but let's just say - it was seriously bad. It made the 8 hour shifts at work until it grew out tragic. I get that it works for some people and might not "be that big a deal." For me, I tend towards ingrown hairs and follicultius, so its just not worth it. 

For something that's meant to be sexy, the pain and discomfort made sex the furthest thing from my mind. I'm just honestly thankful that it settled itself out in time for my wedding. 

But really - this is something someone needs to want for themselves, I think. While I get that it may be a turn on and its what people would prefer, its something the other person has to live with daily whether or it goes well or goes poorly. 

Also - there's been arguments that the reason women now like men hairless compared to previous generations is the increase in hormonal birth control. I mean, look at James Bond over time.


----------



## TheCuriousWife (Jan 28, 2013)

I've shaved bald for the past couple years. But even after all this time I still get the red bumps, and ingrown hairs. And it always still feels stubbly. I have to shave every day. It honestly hurts, and bleeds. And I use all the "products."

The last month or so I've let it grow back. I always keep the lower part shaved, but I like to leave a little fuzz on top. Trimmed short. It prevents the bumps and ingrown hairs, and I don't have to shave every single day of my life. Plus it's still clean, and the "goods" are still bald. 

I like the look of bald, but it feels so much better with a little fuzz on top.

Husband says he doesn't care either way. Although he does poke fun at my fuzz sometimes, so I think he prefers bald. 

I think the bumps and sores look a LOT worse than a little hair.


----------



## ladybird (Jun 16, 2010)

I have always shaved, i can't stand hair there it drives me crazy.. The only time I don't is when I am very pregnant, because it is harder to shave there. I still do, just not as often as i usually do. To avoid the bumps use a brand new razor every time and use conditioner, instead of shaving cream or soap and no bumps


----------



## MyHappyPlace (Aug 11, 2013)

When I met my now husband, I was always bald. It was horribly uncomfortable most of the time as I was prone to bumps and ingrowns, but I was 23 and it was the "thing". He is a bit older than me (14 years and a day!) so to him it was horrifying! So I let it grow out and had him sculpt it so I would know the way he liked it. The experience was amazingly erotic for me! Plus, I was pregnant almost immediately after meeting him, so his taking over maintenance was almost essential anyway. We live in a ridiculously hot climate so once in a while I go full bald just for comfort as it tends to not sweat so bad down there. But mostly I'll clean up the lines, the edges of my labia, and my backside and just keep the rest trimmed.


----------



## Omgitsjoe (Oct 1, 2012)

I just knew my Mrs was in a naughty mood this weekend when I had happened to accidentally walk on her yesterday afternoon before going to a neighbor's barbeque ....... shaving herself entirely bare 

Needless to say when we got home after hours of drinking ..... i had my evening ending dessert !!!!


----------



## jen53 (Apr 26, 2013)

I shave, tbh, once you are in you r50's the odd grey hair is not what I want to see, I do find it is a hassle, as you have to get all the way round to the back..not just the front, and nicks and such are a hazard,plus ingrowing hairs - I like the feeling of bare, and it feels fresher tbh. but its a non stop job to keep from looking stubbly, which makes me feel unattractive- not that husband notices,I started to try to turn him on-it didn't work


----------



## KendalMintcake (Nov 3, 2012)

Shaving the pubes is indeed painful as incredibly itchy. The best thing to do is endure about 2-3 minutes of extreme pain from a few wax pulls then its smooth sailing from there. As for anyone who feels uncomfortable with 'pre-pubescent' issues - there may be some unfortunate incidents in the past conjuring those thought and best to steer clear - for your partner's sake, if he/she is reluctant, pushing it would probably just cause tension. But if both partners are comfortable enough to wax, the rewards are great!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

I don't have issues with shaving. When I started a few years ago I didn't think it would be a long term thing but now I will never go back.


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

jaharthur said:


> Sexy 1980:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm afraid the second pic is too boyish for me. I'd have to opt for the 80s look


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

Cosmos said:


> I'm afraid the second pic is too boyish for me. I'd have to opt for the 80s look


Tom Selleck!
One of my favorite TV stars from the 80's.

I think his show was called Magnum P.I?


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

Early in our marriage I used to shave my wife. Back then I liked the look. But I hated the stubs a couple days after.
Now I prefer a more natural look.
She's not a " bushy " person either.
She doesn't have much body hair anywhere, not even armpits. Just lots of hair on her head.


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

Caribbean Man said:


> Tom Selleck!
> One of my favorite TV stars from the 80's.
> 
> I think his show was called Magnum P.I?


Yes it was. One of my favourite shows back then, too. I also liked him in Three Men and a Baby!


----------



## marko (Jul 22, 2013)

magnum pi was a great show. it was a classic and an original. my wife really prefers men with a little hair....she got lucky with me, I got lots for her. half English and half Scottish, aye, there be hair everywhere.


----------



## MyHappyPlace (Aug 11, 2013)

My husband also has lots of body hair. I love love LOVE curling my fingers into his chest hair. And as weird as it may sound, I found it even more attractive once it started turning gray/silver. Sure it tickles my nose at night sometimes since I sleep with my head on his chest, but it just makes me smile and giggle.


----------



## DobermanLove (Aug 19, 2013)

I'm 25 so I'm not sure if I'm in the minority of age groups on this board; maybe that has something to do with the fact that bare down there is the only way I roll.

I started shaving it all off around 17, and have continued to do so. I really don't understand the complaints of looking like a child...truly a grown woman looks nothing like a child because she shaves/waxes/naires/lasers. Anyway I find I feel and look cleaner, and have much more sensation. As far as hair growing back it's not uncomfortable unless I have the rare razor burn or shave too often (everyday). Maybe she is self conscious about how she looks without hair, or maybe she hates oral and this is her way of avoiding it. I can't see a real reason not to remove some or most of the hair.


----------



## DobermanLove (Aug 19, 2013)

Oh btw just a word of wisdom if you have sensitive skin (like I do). DO NOT use a shaving gel/foams, they are horrid and dry out my skin even on my legs, use shave cream (check out google) I like Alba shave cream, or if I can't find that the You Don't Know Jack shave cream (walmart), seriously though youtube shave creams, the will save your skin possible irritation. Also if you worried about ingrowns use a toner (yes it will sting a bit straight out of the shower) on a cotton ball and dab the area, or you can exfoliate it lightly instead. Make sure not to use dull razor heads,don't shave everyday. Check out tendskin its a product specifically formulated to take care of razor burn/bumps and ingrown hairs.


----------



## StayInIt (Jul 27, 2012)

OP, does tour wife ride horses? As a young woman I gave shaving bare a shot before a long horse show in the middle of summer......terrible idea. As in what the hell was I thinking cause nearly all the hairs were ingrown. Its really hard to feel attractive when your crotch looks like someone dropped an A bomb in your lap. Perhaps she just has the kind of skin I do- very, very sensitive. A good trim and a quick pass of a new razor on the lips only and I am good to go.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LoveAtDaisys (Jul 3, 2013)

PROS:
~Increased sensitivity
~My H prefers it
~It makes me feel "cleaner"

CONS:
~Requires maintenance (at least once or twice a week to catch all the new stubble so it's not uncomfortable)
~Somewhat itchy, although that doesn't bother me too much
~Ingrown hairs are a b-word
~Razor rash, if it happens down there, HURTS

For me, a good compromise has been to Nair the hair on my inner thighs and pubic mound and shave the lips. I still have some hair, which I prefer, but it's neatly kept.

Now, if only I could get my husband on the "manscaping" train...


----------



## KAM1959 (Aug 28, 2013)

Well as a man to me "Shaving down south" is just sexy. As you said men are visual. Further, I think the ugliest female region are those loaded with hair. In short it seems just to masculine and I would rather see the famine side of things. If I wanted to see hair I would chase guys but I am certainly not gay so a shaven women is, in my view, the sexiest women.


----------



## totallywarped (Jan 26, 2013)

I HATED shaving! No matter what I did or bought I'd get razor burn and bumps, then it would itch like hell when it grew back. I asked for laser hair removal last xmas and am sooooo happy with the results. I got a Brazilian but wanted to leave a little patch so I didn't look a little girl. Are you asking her to take it all off? If so maybe compromise on a nice trimmed patch. Waxing doesn't leave you itchy but it hurts. The laser hurt a little but at least I know I don't have to go through it forever!


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

how in the world can you shave your back?


----------

